# Looking for a late 02/03 T4 Auto-Sleeper Trident



## Shooting_Star (Mar 6, 2011)

Wasn't quite sure where to post this so hope it's ok in this forum?

We currently have a 2001 AS Trident in excellent condition, 2.4D 78k miles etc, but we are on the lookout for a later Trident on the T4 chassis ie 2002/2003 with less miles (dont think they went to a 2004?) the later models have colour coded bumpers & nicer decals as well as the 2.5Tdi engine?

If anyone knows of one meeting the above criteria could they give us a pointer? we are looking to trade ours up if we can otherwise sell ours and buy the later model if we can find one.

Any pointers appreciated as we have looked around and contacted a few dealers without success!

Thanks


----------

